# Grand Canyon Outfitters?



## lindscp (Jul 7, 2010)

Any suggestions for a company to provide and pack food for a Grand Canyon trip? Also any for shuttle services? Thanks


----------



## Flohotter (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a buddy who works for Canyon REO in Flagstaff. They seem to do a pretty good job. Although there are about 100 Million opinions on who are the "best".

Play around with the search function tab on the main screen. There are several other threads on here to help you out.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/grand-canyon-river-outfitters-35296.html

Andy


----------



## agunnoe (May 22, 2008)

I went with Moenkopi in 2012 and we could not have been happier with our food. Moenkopi has a great menu and they're also super flexible, basically they'll hook you up with whatever you want. Plus they freeze everything into the cooler, so each day as you pull out your dinner you can see tomorrow's dinner beginning to take its place on deck for the next night. Hard to say you are roughing it when you're pulling 16 ribeye steaks out of the cooler on day 16!


----------



## Sam Arnold IV (Aug 17, 2009)

Add another for Moenkopi. Brady, Marilyn et. al. are AWESOME. Used them last year and we've got an invoice started for next year. I think they use a local resturant for their food and they will freeze it into their coolers, or yours if you send it to them. Absolutely exceptional food, great choices and SUPER EASY. Most everything is "Boil a bag," so there's not much prep, if any. We had some vegitarians on the trip and they seemed to really like the food. I know when I sampled their food, I thought it was great. Hope this helps, Sam IV


----------



## M-Train (Mar 28, 2008)

Moenkopi also has a house to rent before and after the trip. Moenkopiriverworks.com. Great people, great service.


----------



## rr28 (Apr 20, 2009)

+1 for Moenkopi. I also recommend the river house if you are planning on starting or ending your trip in Flagstaff.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

Ceiba did an excellent job for us a couple years back.


----------



## Doubledown (Sep 23, 2008)

Moenkopi's Door to Door is unmatchable. Just show up with your flip flops and they take care of the rest. 928 856-0012 is the number.


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

*+1 For Moenkopi*

They're awesome! Good equipment, good food, and the best door to door service! Can't go wrong with them.


----------



## mesaliving (Feb 24, 2013)

AZRA!


----------



## salsasean (Apr 20, 2005)

I have been on 2 grand trips, 1998 and 2012, where the TL decided on Canyon REO for the door to door service and I was fully impressed both times. This last trip they even shuttled a couple of folks from the airport to the river and vice versa. I thoought everything was excellent but I should mention that I never dealt with them personally as I wasn't the TL.


----------



## salsasean (Apr 20, 2005)

I have been on 2 grand trips, 1998 and 2012, where the TL decided on Canyon REO for the door to door service and I was fully impressed both times. This last trip they even shuttled a couple of folks from the airport to the river and vice versa. I thoought everything was excellent but I should mention that I never dealt with them personally as I wasn't the TL.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

I've been on trips over the years that have used all 4 companies in Flag- Ceiba, Moe, Canyon REO, and PRO. I'm definitely partial to both Ceiba and Moenkopi. Both companies are run by great people & you can't go wrong w/ either. Ceiba does rent fully rigged motor boats (sick!), and Brady at Moe will bend over backwards for anyone- especially his Flagstaff Eagles HS wrestling team.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Brady Black / Moenkopi are fabulous! Had an excellent experience with them last Oct. Their Riverhouse is also very nice to have at the end of your trip.


----------



## Murdog (Mar 1, 2013)

River Runner's shuttle service has worked great for us in the past.


----------



## pobox581 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Looking to join group on Grand Canyon or?*

Im an experienced boater on N. Cal. rivers and even a trip or two on the rogue , mid. fork & main Idaho. Have just returned from traveling South America for 4 months , healthy, great attitude, great outback cook and all around outdoors guy. Need fish? I can likely catch them- I hear they are avalible in the big mud?
I would have to recomend both of the co,s that were mentioned in posts for gearing up on the river- you cannot loose with either.
Some more info on me Im 59 yrs old a kayaker (nowdays an inflatable) Im a great hand at helping out on the river even in difficult situations, like getting boats off of rocks!! Ive paddled rafts on moderate water- never done a class 5 but Im a quick learner and very able hand on the water.
Will be heading to the put in in the coming days- look forward to hearing from you. Thanks for any help or suggestions.
Pete OConnor
7078450452


----------



## Chaletian (Mar 28, 2013)

Moenkopi, hands down. We brought our own food and rented their coolers. After 14 days of opening and closing we still had ice! And the rental house was perfect for a meeting spot before heading to Lee's.


----------



## gregda (Jul 7, 2004)

*ceiba is great*

I just finished a 24 day private grand canyon trip, and we used Ceiba as our outfitter. They did an amazing job of organizing all our food and gear. They were very flexible in our food needs and organized the food superbly. The menu was written with detailed descriptions of ingredients and cooking tips. Everything in the coolers was labeled with what it was and the day it was intended for. 
I shopped around and found Ceiba to be the best deal. I highly recommend Ceiba and will use them again.


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

Impressed with Moenkopi quality of food and organization


----------



## Steamboating (May 17, 2011)

I just got done with a float outfitted by PRO. The food was awesome, the gear was dialed and the convenience was well worth it (go for the organic upgrade, $1/day/person for the good stuff)! We also used Moenkopi's post-float house. Its a great way to readjust to society after a Grand float


----------



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

We've used Cayon REO twice, most recently in 2011. 

I will go with Moenkopi on my next trip. 

Feel free to PM me for details of our most recent experience with REO.


----------

